# Worried about health



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

Once again, I am worried. I keep on thinking I have some virus, and I will go to my mom and she will get mad at me and say that I don't. She told me I would have a fever and be worse. But, I talked to one of my aunts,and she said that you didn't have to have a fever. So that cranked up my machine again! I am eating fine and everything, but now I am freaking out. I have been for 2 days now. This morning I ate 4 mini muffing thingys, cereal and a biscuit. Would I have eaten all that if I were sick? I need an answer and some reassurance quickly because, I have a hurricane (cat. 5) coming, so please respond when you can! Molly Dosen't a virus usually last all day too? I am so confused and scared/


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, you are panicing (sp?) and with a cat 5 hurricane on it's way I'm not surprised. IBS sucks and is horribly awful at times but nothing else is going wrong. If you feel sick it's more likely the stress of everything you are worrying about than a virus. Most virus's cause throwing up so if you're eating then it's most likely not one. Try to destress a little (not easy under your current circumstances I know) and you'll hopefully start to feel a little better. Are you on an anxiety med?


----------

